# Money Making Targets



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Thought it would be interesting to start some lists on successful transactions we have made off certain business categories. This can help newbies as well as oldies







! Sometimes it is nice to get a fresh set of eyes on things. I will name off a few nsignia has had success with. Feel free to jump in at anytime!

Daycares
Landscapers
Event Planners/organizers
Electricians
Schools
Events (organized races)
Sports events (softball games etc)
Contractors


----------

